# Super Human Super Strong - James Flex Lewis



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Put this on youtube for anyone who missed it...

Cut out all the other boring stuff too :thumb:

Part One






Part Two


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

tagged for later when i get home. Got no sound on my work PC


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Kool

Il have to watch that later :thumbup1:


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Tagged for watching later


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah take it everyones at work -

Access to this web page is restricted at this time.

Reason: The Websense category "Streaming Media" is filtered.

Tagged it!


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

wonder if offo is in there somewhere...


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

will watch this later thanks mate for adding it


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

a good watch thanks mate


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

No worries guys, was a ballache converting it then cutting all the other stuff out though


----------



## aspiringBB (Feb 18, 2005)

Very nicely done programme. He and his wife come across as really nice people. It's good to see bodybuilding portrayed in this way on TV.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

Good watch, i missed the section on flex lewis when they showed the original documentary.


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

great vid mate


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Good watch, thanks. Doesn't james look good and very well balanced

Good to see bodybuilding portrayed in a positive way as so many times they pick on the negatives of the sport. :thumbup1:


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Great Watch! :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

cool, seems like a nice bloke


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

flex has my ideal physique.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I've never seen a pro say they eat fish for every meal.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

was this on Ch5 a while back? It was good, will watch again later, cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks, appreciate the effort you went to getting this up for us.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I've never seen a pro say they eat fish for every meal.


it does seem to be a uk thing.

when you look at the yanks and what hey eat they do tend to go for turkey and lean beef.

howeve, flex gets in real good condition, so you cant knock it.


----------

